# Best choice for leaving a 12 week Wirehaired Pointing Griffon



## RobinR (6 mo ago)

We have to take our youngest child to college 4 weeks after we bring home our puppy. It is a 7 hr drive (without a puppy) and we will be gone two nights and the better part of three full days. This is our first puppy and we will be trying to do everything by the book - but don't know how much to worry about the break in routine. We could ask to leave him with the dam and a litter mate, but would that be confusing and cause problems when we come back? The other two choices are to bring him with us or leave him in our home with our college-aged son who will definitely not be as regular about the early training routine as we would want him to be. We could certainly build in a longer drive with play time and even an extra night to spread out the drive, but that seems like a lot of driving for a pup and a lot of chaos for his schedule (and ours).

We will be training/hunting with the Dam and littermate as they get older, but just didn't know if reintroducing and then re-removing at this young age would be a problem. We are new to puppies/working dogs (have only had adult rescues) so apologies if this question is over-anxious/silly!


----------



## Jacinta Denton (Feb 8, 2014)

Take him with you. It will be the greatest socialization he could ever have. I got my puppy, working line Dutch shepherd, at 7 weeks. It was a two day drive from the breeder's to my house. I took her every where, she literally grew up in the car. She is happy in any motel, crated in the car, crated at a trial. Make that puppy part of your life, you will never regret it!


----------



## RobinR (6 mo ago)

Jacinta Denton said:


> Take him with you. It will be the greatest socialization he could ever have. I got my puppy, working line Dutch shepherd, at 7 weeks. It was a two day drive from the breeder's to my house. I took her every where, she literally grew up in the car. She is happy in any motel, crated in the car, crated at a trial. Make that puppy part of your life, you will never regret it!


Thanks Jacinta - I'd kinda come to that conclusion over the last couple of days, but thanks for the reassuring advice!


----------



## Crudayt (6 mo ago)

interesting information


----------

